# Just Go MH Hire?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone heard of and had experience of Just Go Motorhome hire at Flamstead in Hertfordshire - just off the M1?


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

My sister and her partner hired a transit based Scout from them for a European tour a couple of years ago and were very impressed.

The MH was very well equipped and they were very helpful to first timers.

At the time their prices were very competitive, and could well still be.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen quite a few of their motorhomes out and about. Quite a lot up here in Scotland.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too have seen quite a few around, so am guessing they must be a good company


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I can not comment on GO MH Hire. However if you need a hire firm ner the M1. We used Amber Leisure at Luton and they have always been very good.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We had one parked next to us in Amsterdam a few weeks ago and Camping Zeeburg. It was certainly getting used with 6 young guys crammed into it.

I would hate to be the next user to hire it. For 3 days there was a constant reek of blue smoke coming from every window  :lol: 

I did a search on there website and was suprised at the cost of the hire. For the a week in October it was 430GBP which I thought was reasonable.

The version they had was a nomad and was based on a transit. It was an 11 plate vehicle but already had a good few dents.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I think we came across the company on an Aire in Annecy at Easter this year. Nice spanking new one, got talking to what I thought was the hirer but turned out to be the Uncle of the owner. He goes across to Italy and then drives a van back for her with his wife and has a 10 day holiday thrown in for his trouble.

Lovely people and sounded like the company was doing amazingly well and had bought 34 new vans this year alone.

I have a picture somewhere will check it and make sure it is same company but sure it was written on back of the van he had.

Mandy

Well looking at this it has got to be the same people, how clever of them.

http://www.justgo.uk.com/italy-offer.html


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

My parents did the Italy run for them as well Easter 2010.

They drove from Skipton to nr Stansted. Left the car at the motorhome place. They and others were taken to Stansted and flown to Pisa and picked up at the other end.

They were taken to the motorhome factory to pick up the brand new van and had 10 days to get back to Calais to get the ferry the firm had booked.

It was a long day on the 1st day apparently and they ended up spending the 1st night in a hotel with the MH parked outside as they couldn't find the campsite they were heading for and it got dark to be messing around figuring out the van.

Getting lost is pretty normal for my parents on holdiays though, years of being a tugger when we were kids.

My mum and dad had never been in a motorhome except for me giving dad a little drive in mine before they went so he could feel the size etc.

Ben


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Has anyone heard of and had experience of Just Go Motorhome hire at Flamstead in Hertfordshire - just off the M1?


Never hired one of their vans but do know the company. It's a reputable organisation. 
My connection is that I use a guy there who does my habitation work and any other bits I need. I've known him for a few years now and he always does good work. He is very competent and Gas Safe registered.
I consider him as a friend and he has always given me good advice.
I value someone I can rely on which is why I make the round trip to him from Essex.

His name is Mathew Jones on 01582 843860 at the same address.

Terry


----------

